
We should be gathering STEAM for arts education - turoczy
http://www.oregonlive.com/opinion/index.ssf/2012/11/we_should_be_gathering_steam_f.html
======
turoczy
With the growing focus on STEM education, I found this an interesting
adaptation of the model: adding Arts to the mix. Given how much company
differentiation and product usability are being driven by design and
creativity, it makes sense.

